# Positive Breeze Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's weird that I just read Kathleen's post in my other thread and the article that she posted there says that "3" is the magic number.

Today is Breeze's 3rd day here and I do see a lot of positive improvement. She has her tail up about 90% of the time and even wags it sometimes. She wants to be where the girls are which is always with me. She has started investigating the house a little bit. And she seems to want me to pick her up to be on the chair and a half and ottoman.

This morning she seemed to want breakfast when the other girls ate, but wasn't sure were her place was and seemed to shy away whenever I put her bowl down in the kitchen.

I finally put her crate (with door open) in the laundry room and put her and her dish in there with the door almost totally closed. She ate most of her kibble and when she was finished, she made noises to let me know that she was finished eating and wanted out of the room.

So I do feel that we are making some progress and that she's not as miserable as she was yesterday. We just need to go slowly. Can't expect an 8 1/2 year old to adjust overnight. And some take a lot more time than other. 

Anyway, I'm pleased with her progress. :chili::chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That's great news!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This made my day!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Bless you over and over!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Good News! I am glad things are smoothing out for you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear is such a short period of time really  Very hopeful.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awww I'm so glad to hear she seems to be adjusting.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So glad it will just take time. Happy.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

So happy to hear that! She just needs to find her place in the pack....


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Yay, she will be fine :heart: Bless her heart


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Glad things are working out today! Sounds like it's age + softer temperament is not allowing her to adjust as quickly. Lucy is the same age and I think she'd be like Secret - just show her where the closest food bowl is and she'll be good to go


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good news! My kids moved WITH me and they are still adjusting. Ru always tries to get in on the wrong side of the slider, because that's the side that opened in the old house.
Miss Breeze is on her way.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yay! Great news - such good signs. Baby steps!

Hopefully things will be a "breeze" going forward ... smooth sailing... easy breezy....:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

things are looking up, great news!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So happy for you and Breeze. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It took Bitsy a few days to warm up, she would sit on the far end of the couch, while Rylee warmed up and was on my lap... Now they're both velcro on me... Breeze will do the same..I'm sur eof it. all the love you have for her.. how can she resist?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad Miss Breeze is doing better.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy to hear she is slowly adjusting. She is such a doll Lynn! I'm sure with time and love she will adjust 100%


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's great news Lynn! Georgie took a few days too and the food thing started out rough. She lost a bit of weight the first few days and then leveled out. She still prefers to eat in her xpen as that was what she was used to. We've had to work thru that when we Rv because there's no room for the pen. She was free fed at night, so it took her a bit to get used to 2 feelings a day. Now she gobles it up and actually jumps up and down for meals. I really think you've turned a corner and with love and patience she will be a love


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She had both her breakfast and dinner and cleaned her dish at dinner. Again, I put her dish in the laundry room with her crate and closed the door to the laundry room almost all the way.

This afternoon and again this evenings, she's been exploring the house and standing and starring at stuff. And after dinner, she took a little nap on the chair and ottoman with me and the other girls. She kind of asked to be put up on the chair (half heartedly) but was happy when she was up and found her place next to me. She's also staked out her bed in the office for when I'm in here working. Tonight she ate a cookie but wouldn't take it from me, so I laid it done in front of her and within a minute she decided that she was interested in it. 

So little by little she's "getting it". I know it will take time, but I feel so much better than I did yesterday when I really thought it wouldn't work out and I would have to take her back. Not feeling that way this evening. I believe things will be OK within a couple of weeks.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome news!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

That is great news. So glad it is going to be ok. One day at a time and before you know it she will be fitting right in.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Great News!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great news Lynn.


----------

